# Harbor frieght multi function tool



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been considering this tool… due to the same medical condition. Thanks for the info. I have a light weight trim sander that vibrates a bit too much, so I suspect this HF job would be about the same.

I was wondering… box hinges… I saw a design I liked where the hinge was inserted in a slot in the box edge and a rabbit in the lid allowed room from hinge barrel. I didn't know how to cut a slot the thickness and depth of the hinge plate… would this tool do that… I presume yes with the plunge cut function?


----------



## Hooligan__j (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it would, but I would probably mark the blade (with tape or marker) with the max depth that I wanted. I wouldn't think that would be too much for this thing to handle.


----------



## THEGREATPUMPKIN (Nov 21, 2009)

I ran into a guy at lowes ,he had 1 from HF .He said the attachmtnts wore out quickly .He was buying ones that fit the new dremel multimax, he thought they would fit. Does anyone know? Thanks for the review,I think for the $$$$,and how much I might use it I need one. JIM


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the same illness, so also bought the HF multi tool. I have used it to cut square holes in the middle of boards, and it does work okay for that, but there is a lot of vibration. I like the sanding feature best, it really does a nice job getting into corners, and you have good control over it.
It is also easy to change out attachments. The switch on mine is a little hard to turn on and off, and I think the cord is too short. Other than that and the vibration, I am pleased with my $40 investment.
I too was wondering if any other multi tool attachments might fit. Would be interested in hearing from anyone who has tried this.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew 
the idea of this kind of a multitool isn´t bad and I think fein nailed the concept
and the tool they made in two version are both for the prof. user and therefor made
exceptionel well
but it´s great that the patent is so old now that other come in and compet with them

Bosch had made one too (both prof and a hobby version) where fein´s cutters fit on 
but not the other way round

unfortunely I bought mine when only fein was avabel but it´s dam good

Dennis


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Hooligan. I too just bought one of the multi function tools from HF. I need it to cut out my entertainment center above where my router can cut ( for a wider HDTV). I also bought one of the small v-shaped sander attachments. I found a coupon in popular science for $29.95. They have HF coupons in there for different things every month. One of the best deals is the $9.99 digital caliper. I use it all the time in my woodshop.

I had the experience of using a Fein multi putpose tool to cut the hole right next to the wall for installing a new microwave. There was just no better way to do it. The HF tool is abut 1/5 the price and I'll have my own when I need it.


----------



## Hooligan__j (Jan 1, 2010)

Addition to review:

The applications for this tool seem limitless, but in the future, I will probably keep this tool's usage to smaller projects. It did a fine (pun?) job making the lenghty rip/plunge cuts along the edges of plywood that were formerly over the wood floors in my kitchen (see http://lumberjocks.com/projects/26119 ).

I think that if this tool wears out, it will be a long time coming, and if it does wear out, I would be perfectly happy to go back to HF and buy the same one. Looking back at some of the tools I have paid a lot more money for I have seen A LOT of tools (that were higher in the pecking order of name brands) be more disappointing than this one.

Honestly I have to say that if nothing else, I will be taking a harder look at other tools that HF has to offer.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

By now every company has one of these out-Fein, Bosch, Rockwell, Dremel, Craftsman, Ridgid, and Milwaulkee. With the exception of the Fein at like $400 the rest are fairly moderately priced $100 to $150. Seems like a steal compared to the Fein. But then you get into the Harbor Freight version. Lists at $60, but is usually available for $40. Then usually you can find a 20% off coupon bringing it down to $32. So I can use one in each of my hands, one attached to each of my feet and one in my mouth for the same price as one of the cheap other guys. People usually knock HFs quality on power tools especially, but for this price if it only lasts a year who cares. I don't have the same attitude towards a few hundred dollar miter or table saw, but this guy is fine.

It works great for everything I've thrown at it so far and in just a few weeks has already paid for itself many times.

Gonna go back in a few weeks when they have their big parking lot sale and its available for $20-The attachments kit is worth more than that. Might even get two or three of them for that price.


----------

